# Unwell Budgie :(



## brogart28 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone

My name is Breege and I am new to this forum. I currently have 4 budgies which I love to bits. They are amazing and bring a great atmosphere to the house. Its never dull or boring  :yellow face 2::blue pied::yellow face::clearwing 1:

Unfortunately I lost a budgie late last year (Seth) and I got a new budgie who was 4 months old at the time, Olive. She is fab. However, lately I notice that she is sleeping a lot in her wing during the day. I have a heat lamp over the cage for the older budgies and she has started settling under the lamp for the heat and is sleeping.

When I took her out to examine I notice that she has what looks like yellow crusts around her beak and her bum is dirty. Also her breast bone is prominent so its a bit worrying....She is eating and drinking and singing and I plan on taking her to the vet in the morning but I wanted to reach out to you fellow budgie lovers to see if any of you have experienced this too.

**I do apologise if this is in the wrong thread... if so please let me know and I will happily move it.

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The crust could easily be scaly face mites. 
the fact she seems to be under weight is very worrying. 

I'm glad you have a vet appointment. 
Please update us with what they say.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Breege and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Therm has given good advice  I agree that the crusty appearance could be due to scaly face mites, and the weight loss could be due to a number of things. For this situation, we would always advise a vet visit, so it's great that you have one scheduled for tomorrow. I hope everything goes well and you're able to find out how to help darling Olive!

Meanwhile, be sure to look through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

Keep us posted on how things go, and I look forward to meeting your budgies! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It would be best to have your budgie examined by an Avian Vet right away. If there are no Avian Vets near you, then try to find a good Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience with small birds. An exotic pet veterinarian can easily consult via phone with an Avian Vet if necessary.

Avian Vets in Ireland

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.

Please be sure to update us in this thread after your little one's vet appointment tomorrow.
I'm wishing Olive a full and speedy recovery.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## brogart28 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

Thank you for all the tips and advise and most of all for the very warm welcome. So here is an update on my baby...

Today I brought Baby Olive to the vet. He was lovely and it turns out that Olive has pneumonia. I'm absolutely devastated... The vet gave Olive an injection and she is now on antibiotics through a syringe that I have to give her for the next 2 days after which time the vet wants to see her again. (App made for Thursday morning)

The vet told me that the next 24 hours is make or break so please please everyone pray that she will pull through - she's only 10 months old and too young to go to the great big aviary in the sky 

Right after the vet gave her the injection she began to eat and she seemed to perk up only slightly....

When she came home I put her in the cage with the other three budgies who welcomed her back. She has now been sitting under a heat lamp all day as recommended by the vet. I notice that she is now pooping... but its sticking to her feathers so I've cleaned it off for her.

All I can do now is hope.

Any suggestions or has anyone else been through this? All advise and stories welcome

Breege


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Olive  . You may want to separate her from the other budgies at this time- I assume pneumonia is contagious in budgies like it is in humans? If it is, you'll want to take the others to the vet as well to ensure that they remain healthy. Moving her to another cage will also ensure she doesn't get picked on by the others and you can keep her warmer than in a large cage. 
I wish the best for little Olive and hope she pulls through.


----------



## brogart28 (Apr 26, 2013)

thanks Hunterkat for the advise I appreciate it!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that your darling Olive has pneumonia! 

Avian pneumonia can be directly linked to avian psittacosis, a highly contagious and often fatal illness in birds. I would have her tested right away, that can be done with a fecal sample taken into the vet. The reason for this is that if her pneumonia is due to psittacosis, then she needs to be treated with a different antibiotic (a stronger one) that the vet wouldn't normally prescribe for normal pneumonia. 

Make sure she's drinking and eating enough, separating her is a good idea. I hope she pulls through and am praying for you both ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Prayers and healing energy are being sent for little Olive. ray: :hug:

Please separate her from your other budgies and have them tested.

I'll be looking for your updates in this thread regarding Olive's condition in the next few days.

Best wishes*


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

My heart and toughs are with your little ones.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

All the best and lots of prayers for you and your little one also here from Tenerife!


----------



## brogart28 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your well wishes. She is still a bit low today but she has taken her antibiotics and is eating and drinking well. She is spending a lot of time under the heat lamp and she has an app with the vet once again in the morning.

Keep the prayers going and I really hope she pulls through - 10 months old she has a long life ahead of her if she can get through this 

Breege


----------



## brogart28 (Apr 26, 2013)

It's with a heavy, broken and deeply saddened heart that I must convey that my little baby budgie Olive did not make it through her illness. Thanks to everyone for all the lovely wishes and she is now in the big aviary in the sky. Peace and love little one....:i.osina:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hug:

If you would like to make a tribute or memorial to Olive, you may do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum.

Rest peacefully now, sweet little Olive*


----------

